# Adding Tetras to my 10 gallon (of 2 yrs)



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hello!

So, as most of you probably already know, i bought some cory cats awhile ago for my 10g with my VT betta. I only lost one (bad batch-it was weak) and the other cories are thriving. 

My tank seems a little lonely, so i really wanted to brighten it up with a small school of tetras (about 5 or so). The thing is, my betta can be nippy at times, but im thinking the tetras will be too fast for him and he will give up.


Ok so after calling my local Petsmart i came up with a list of tetras they carry. I have put a ($) next to any type of tetra i am interested in. Comment and let me know what you think.

-Black/Gold Skirt tetra ($)
-red minor ($)
-long fin red minor
-neon
-cardinal
-black neon ($)

*Also, here is a little info on my 10 gallon at the moment:

- 10 gallon capacity
Houses: 1 male VT betta, 2 albino cory cats
-sand/silk plants (i will be getting some live plants)
-heater
-fluval C2 Power filter
-hard/akaline water ph of 7.5-8.0 (the fish at my petsmart do fine in these conditions)

I clean it every 1-2 weeks (partial)*


Thanks everybody and be sure to comment your opinions!:lol:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Anybody have experience with tetras and bettas together?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Oh, Im also thinking about buying an anubia for my tank. I dont keep the lights on much because i have light coming from a window (i know, beginners mistake 3 yrs ago). I also heard that these are hardy and grow fast-which means i can just split the rhyzome and have two anubias once it grows?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi. Just a heads up that when you are making a thread try and avoid multiple posts in such a short timeframe as it appears you are being helped and people will often skip over your thread. As for tetras with bettas. It's hit or miss, it really depends on the betta. It'll be fine or it won't. When you try acclimate them like usual and then once they're in the tank just keep an eye on it for a few days. If there aren't any problems you should be fine, if there are you may have to return the tetras so the betta doesn't kill them. Make sure that you aren't overstocking your tank aswell - the general rule being 1 inch of fish per gallon of water. Therefore, skirt tetras grow to about 3 inches which means only 2 or 3 in the tank (bevause the betta is 2-3" inches. This won't work as tetras are schooling and unhappy without at least 6 of the same kind of tetras together. Red Minor gets about 2" so that is'nt going to work either. Neons (and black neons) however, only get about 1" and are small and light waste fish so you could add about 6 of those but nothing more without overloading the tank. Other choices are: Glowlight Tetra (6), and Bloodfin Tetra (6).


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

jman828 said:


> Hi. Just a heads up that when you are making a thread try and avoid multiple posts in such a short timeframe as it appears you are being helped and people will often skip over your thread. As for tetras with bettas. It's hit or miss, it really depends on the betta. It'll be fine or it won't. When you try acclimate them like usual and then once they're in the tank just keep an eye on it for a few days. If there aren't any problems you should be fine, if there are you may have to return the tetras so the betta doesn't kill them. Make sure that you aren't overstocking your tank aswell - the general rule being 1 inch of fish per gallon of water. Therefore, skirt tetras grow to about 3 inches which means only 2 or 3 in the tank (bevause the betta is 2-3" inches. This won't work as tetras are schooling and unhappy without at least 6 of the same kind of tetras together. Red Minor gets about 2" so that is'nt going to work either. Neons (and black neons) however, only get about 1" and are small and light waste fish so you could add about 6 of those but nothing more without overloading the tank. Other choices are: Glowlight Tetra (6), and Bloodfin Tetra (6).


Thank you for responding. I should have edited my above posts into the main post-they were extra information.

Okay, my betta is somewhat nippy, but i will do as you told me to and keep hold of the receipt.

My first choice was the black neons anyways, so that part works well. I would have gotten bloodfins but my LFS doesnt carry them.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Alright, let me know how it is once you get them


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

From my previous experience my betta that passed away she was housed with tetras and once they got in she chased them and bit one of there tails off. The poor tetra was stunned...definitely a trail and error. Keep an eye on them and have a separate tank just in case the combination doesn't work.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ok will do! I will take my betta out of the tank while acclimating, and then rearrange the decor and add a new piece of decor in so his territory is different.


----------

